# Any Massey Techs?



## Ketchup-SwMo (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a Massey 261 without hydrolics..Local dealer said the only kit available for rear remotes does not have the option of running the PTO and hydro. At the same time..hoping thats not correct..any info?


----------

